# Ajuda pendrive live-cd

## jukinha

Boa tarde, não consigo criar um pendrive p/ do live cd do gentoo , estou seguindo esse tuto : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

porém esta dando erro na parte de montar o pendrive ja com o dd feito da mbr.bin

tenho 1 pendrive de 16GB, tenho que particionar? o que preciso faze??  ja tentei usar o gparted, particionei 1 particao com 1GB em fat16 e a 2° com restante em fat32, mas dps que faço o dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb1(particao 1gb = sdb1) ele fica como unidade 'desconhecida' dai qndo vou montar o pendrive da esse erro : 

zeus live-cd # dd if=mbr.bin of=/dev/sdb1

0+1 registros de entrada

0+1 registros de saída

440 bytes (440 B) copiados, 0,00887593 s, 49,6 kB/s

zeus live-cd # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

----------

## jukinha

Alguem poderia me ajudar a criar um live-cd no pendrive?

----------

## BaYGoN

Você pode usar o UNetbootin (http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/).

Mas eu nunca testei com o gentoo...

----------

## pilla

Experimente seguir o manual, usando o fdisk para ter apenas uma partição com FAT32.

----------

